# When to change Plug wires?



## #2! (Jan 21, 2009)

I have a 01 Altima with 130,000 miles and have never changed the plug wires, rotor and cap. Whenever I do a tune up I consider replacing them but then every time Iv pulled the cap off everything still looks brand new and still runs smooth. Is there any reason to change these out without any signs that I need to?


----------



## Madmaxfl (Oct 22, 2005)

If it is running fine and money is tight I woud leave well enough alone. Probably a Nissan cap and rotor that is why it lasted so long. If you do replace then go with the Nissan cap and rotor and not a parts store one. When it comes to caps and rotors there is no substitute. For wires you can get a premium set for less then the dealer. Total out the door for cap, rotor and wires at the dealer should not run more than $75. I have a Z club card so I get a discount of about 20% ask if you can get a discount you would be suprised what they will do when you ask.


----------



## billyfrazier (Apr 18, 2008)

i got new plugs,rotor and wires at autozone and my car ran great,at 130000 miles,the contacts on cap my look new,but check out the grooves worn into them,it made mine run alot better,mine is a 99 GLE,and the gas mileage improved by more then 50 miles on a tankfull


----------

